# Not able to start conversation? Post in here please.



## Mike R (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't seem to find how to start a conversation, or "PM" help


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2014)

If you click on a members name...a pop up box shows up. There is a conversation option there...like the pic below..


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike R (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks ripjack when I click on a persons pic I get everything except the start conversation button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

Mike - your good to go now. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike R (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (Jul 31, 2014)

I have the same problem everything except start conversation


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

jbowers said:


> I have the same problem everything except start conversation



@Kevin Or @NYWoodturner they will be your solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2014)

jbowers said:


> I have the same problem everything except start conversation


Josh - you have the necessary options. I just confirmed. 
Click on my avatar. A pop up box will appear like the one shown above. Dead center it will say "Start a conversation" Click on that and start one with me.


----------



## jbowers (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes I have it now, Kevin hooked me up earlier. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Strider (Oct 23, 2014)

I have the same problem. I do click on the avatar and there is no Start Conversation option. What do I do? 
Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry Loris you are good to go now.


----------



## Strider (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeap, I'm good! 
Thank you!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2014)

I have trouble starting a conversation sometimes 'cause I'm shy...

Alcohol helps though!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## tennetree (Dec 15, 2014)

No "start conversation" option here either


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2014)

tennetree said:


> No "start conversation" option here either



You can now Jeremiah.


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 26, 2014)

Hmmm...I cannot start conversations, either. Tried alcohol, didn't change the settings! 
Also, have been able to upload photos until today.
Sorry to be a bother...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2014)

You're a full member now Terry you can start convos.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 26, 2014)

I can't start a conversation either, thought I hadn't been around long enough or something


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2014)

Fsyxxx said:


> thought I hadn't been around long enough or something



You've been around long enough now.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 27, 2014)

Right on. Thanks


----------



## blake7676 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't have the option to start conversations either


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2015)

blake7676 said:


> I don't have the option to start conversations either


Blake - you should be good to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blake7676 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 13, 2015)

Taylormade said:


> Hello, my turn! Can I be enabled please? Thank you!


Scott - your good to go. Not sure why the software misses some folks but thanks for your patience.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve S (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have the start conversation option either.
Thanks
Steve S


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Steve S said:


> I don't have the start conversation option either.
> Thanks
> Steve S


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2015)

Taylormade said:


> I've lost my PM privileges again. Not sure what's up. Thanks in advance.


Your good to go now Scott. I have no idea what would have happened. On the screen loading issues you mentioned in the other thread, I am seeing none of that. I was in NTC all day today and on WB on my iPad until it died then my phone. I never had any problems.


----------



## pinky (Feb 13, 2015)

Mod help please.
Same issue here. Some members I can start a conversation with and some not. Wanted to send Chuck Starkey a pm and didn't get the " start a conversation" option when clicking on his name.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Try it now John.


----------



## pinky (Feb 13, 2015)

thank you sir!


----------



## mrbelvetron (Feb 26, 2015)

Since everyone else is asking in this thread I though I would too. Can I get some conversation starting help!?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

mrbelvetron said:


> Since everyone else is asking in this thread I though I would too. Can I get some conversation starting help!?


----------



## mrbelvetron (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## goosetamer (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not able to start conversations either. 

Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2015)

goosetamer said:


> I'm not able to start conversations either.
> 
> Thanks



That was an accurate statement 5 minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goosetamer (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Mr. Bill (Mar 13, 2015)

When I click on a Member's name I don't have the option to start a Conversation. Would one of the Administrators please flip the magic button for me?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr. Bill said:


> When I click on a Member's name I don't have the option to start a Conversation. Would one of the Administrators please flip the magic button for me?



I reported this Bill- some one will take care of it today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Bill (Mar 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I reported this Bill- some one will take care of it today.



Thank you Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

@Kevin & @NYWoodturner , I merged topics and made this one a sticky. Just in case you were looking for it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 13, 2015)

Bill - Kevin took care of you. Your good to go


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2015)

I pm'd afterward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 15, 2015)

I too need the conversation feature added. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 15, 2015)

Rick Howard said:


> I too need the conversation feature added. Thank you.



@Kevin or @NYWoodturner will turn on the switch for ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

Rick Howard said:


> I too need the conversation feature added. Thank you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 16, 2015)

All set. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smmmokin14 (Oct 20, 2015)

I am having problems starting conversations as well, any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 11, 2016)

Squeaky wheel alert! I have the same problem. I also cant seem to post in the showing off section and I am just itching to show off!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2016)

John - When you get to 5 posts you should be ok


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 11, 2016)

Okey dokey! Thanks NYWoodturner.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2016)

See - Like Magic!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks a million! Now its showing off time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 7, 2016)

I am unable to start a conversation with Kevin about the FBE Blank donation. I keep getting an "@Kevin not found". Truly hope he is not lost. Actually, I can't get any screen names to come up in the address block. I've tried deleting everything on the screen - screen address, title and message - and it keeps coming back up even after I leave the site.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I am unable to start a conversation with Kevin about the FBE Blank donation. I keep getting an "@Kevin not found". Truly hope he is not lost. Actually, I can't get any screen names to come up in the address block. I've tried deleting everything on the screen - screen address, title and message - and it keeps coming back up even after I leave the site.



When starting a conversation, try doing it without the @ symbol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 7, 2016)

Colin, thanks. That did it. Brain cramp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## R Heron (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't seem to be able to start a conversation myself, help!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2016)

R Heron said:


> I can't seem to be able to start a conversation myself, help!



You just need one more post Rusty and the machine will recognize you as a living, breathing, wood-lusting wood-o-maniac like the rest of us.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## R Heron (Mar 1, 2016)

Ah, ok, thanks!


----------



## Paul Hammond (May 30, 2020)

Oh. This thread I too can post on.

Twice even, it seems. Ya-hoo!

Eye wood lack to post again.


----------

